# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Title ID list

## cowman1

A simple List of .title add ID codes.

There are over 131 titles and I my self got tired of looking them up in game over and over. 

The list is as follows.

001 Private 
002 Corporal 
003 Sergeant 
004 Master Sergeant 
005 Sergeant Major 
006 Knight 
007 Knight-Lieutenant 
008 Knight-Captain 
009 Knight-Champion 
010 Lieutenant Commander 
011 Commander 
012 Marshal 
013 Field Marshal 
014 Grand Marshal 
015 Scout 
016 Grunt 
017 Sergeant 
018 Senior Sergeant 
019 First Sergeant 
020 Stone Guard 
021 Blood Guard 
022 Legionnaire 
023 Centurion 
024 Champion 
025 Lieutenant General 
026 General 
027 Warlord 
028 High Warlord 
029 Gladiator 
030 Duelist 
031 Rival 
032 Challenger 
033 Scarab Lord 
034 Conqueror 
035 Justicar 
036 Champion of the Naaru 
037 Merciless Gladiator 
038 of the Shattered Sun 
039 Hand of A'dal 
040 Vengeful Gladiator 
041 Battlemaster 
042 the Seeker 
043 Elder 
044 Flame Warden 
045 Flame Keeper 
046 the Exalted 
047 the Explorer 
048 the Diplomat 
049 Brutal Gladiator 
050 Arena Master 
051 Salty 
052 Chef 
053 the Supreme 
054 of the Ten Storms 
055 of the Emerald Dream 
056 Deadly Gladiator 
057 Prophet 
058 the Malefic 
059 Stalker 
060 of the Ebon Blade 
061 Archmage 
062 Warbringer 
063 Assassin 
064 Grand Master Alchemist 
065 Grand Master Blacksmith 
066 Iron Chef 
067 Grand Master Enchanter 
068 Grand Master Engineer 
069 Doctor
070 Grand Master Angler
071 Grand Master Herbalist
072 Grand Master Scribe
073 Grnad Master Jewelcrafter
074 Grand Master Leatherworker
075 Grand Master Miner
076 Grand Master Skinner
077 Grand Master Tailor
078 of Quel'Thalas
079 of Argus 
080 of Khaz Modan
081 of Gnomergan
082 the Lion Hearted
083 Champion of Elune
084 Hero of Orgrimmar
085 Plainsrunner
086 of the Darkspear
087 the Forsaken
088 the Magic Seeker
089 Twilight Vanquisher
090 Conqueror of Naxxramas
091 Hero of Northrend
092 the Hallowed
093 Loremaster
094 of the Alliance
095 of the Horde
096 the Flawless Victor
097 Champion of the Frozen Wastes
098 Ambassador
099 the Argent Champion
100 Guardian of Cenarius
101 Brewmaster
102 Merrymaker
103 the Love Fool
104 Matron
105 Patron
106 Obsidian Slayer
107 of the Nightfall
108 the Immortal
109 the Undying
110 Jenkins
111 Bloodsail Admiral
112 the Insane
113 of the Exodar
114 of Darnassus
115 of Ironforge 
116 of Stormwind 
117 of Orgrimmar 
118 of Sen'jin 
119 of Silvermoon 
120 of Thunder Bluff 
121 of the Undercity 
122 the Noble 
123 Crusader 
124 Death's Demise 
125 the Celestial Defender 
126 Conqueror of Ulduar 
127 Champion of Ulduar 
128 Vanquisher 
129 Starcaller 
130 the Astral Walker 
131 Herald of the Titans 


 :Smile:  Took me a while to find all of these T.T

Hope this helps a few people who need help with title ID lists. 
(would have put a .txt file but it kept saying error )

HAVE FUN!! :wave:

----------


## Mr.Ice.Cold

TitleId - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

=o, plus I believe this is a wrong section for this

----------


## Vindicated

It is. Belongs in Emu. But it is a pretty big repost, although the effort is appreciated.

----------


## Gandolf828

Nice thank

----------

